# trees in wetland areas. what type is best to plant?



## Charmaine (Jan 3, 2002)

I am building a home with a wetland area. What type of trees are best to plant in or around the wetland area?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Jan 4, 2002)

If you were in the south, I'd say cypress. But being up north in WI, I wouldn't have a clue.  For greatest chance of survival, I'd try to stick with species that are popular in your area. I'm sure a couple yanks will chime in with some suggestions. You can also check with your County Ag. Ext. office.


----------



## rickbrower (Jan 4, 2002)

*wetland species*

There are several good choices, depending on your zone. The following are just a few:

acer negundo - yuck, the box elder
acer rubrum - lots of good red maples out there
acer saccharinum- silver maple
betula nigra- river birch
fraxinus pennsylvanica- green ash
Liquidambar sturaciflua- sweetgum, real nice but need an acid soil
liriodendron-tulip tree, these get huge
nyssa- black tupelo, good fall color, transplant young
platunus- London planetree
Quercus palustris- Pin oak, acid soil preferred
Salix- willows, some are quite messy
taxodium- Baldcypress, a deciduous conifer

For shrubs or small trees you might investigate-latin only

Aronia
Clethra
Cornus
Ilex
Lindera
Rhododendron
Salix
Styrax
Zenobia
Good luck!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 4, 2002)

river birch
yellow birch
sweet birch
silver maple
tamarack
arborvitae
black ash
honey locust
black walnut
buckey
beech
swamp white oak
cottonwood
black locust
American elm
slippery elm

If you would like some help, drop me a line.


----------

